# Harburger Berge: Wo ist das? (Foto)



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2010)

moinsen,

wo ist das in den harburger bergen?


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch der 800Hm Downhill vom Kiekeberg. Wo sollte das denn sonst sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung. daher frage ich ja.

wo ist denn der kiekeberg?


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2010)

Nee im Ernst, schau dir mal die Steine an. Die finden sich nie und nimmer in den HaBe.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2010)

ok.


----------



## Phil81 (13. Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal im Harz den Achtermann an


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (14. Mai 2010)

http://www.schierke-urlaub.de/achtermann.htm


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2010)

ah ok. danke!


----------

